# لماذا ؟؟



## goodzeelaa (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

من المعروف لدي جميع مهندسي الفلزات ان ال ستانلس غير قابل للمغنطه ماعدا ال 400 مارتينزيت

لماذاعدم قابليه ال ستانلس للمغنطه مع العلم انوا يحتوي علي حديد بنسبه كبيره ؟

نرجو ان تكون الاجابه اجابه فنيه يمكن الاقتناع بها 

شكرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (15 أغسطس 2010)

مافيش اي اجابه خالص يا شباب

فين مهندسي الفلزات ؟


----------



## M.M.KHALAF (15 أغسطس 2010)

خاصية المغنطة لها علاقة بنسبة الفيرايت اي اذا كان من مجموعة ال 400 ستانليس فأنه يتمغنط اما اذا كان من مجموعة ال 300 فأنه يكون مارتنسايت لوجود النيكل الذي يثبت هذا الطور في درجة حرارة الغرفة وبالتالي تغيير المايكروستركتشر من bcc الى fcc غير ممغنط


----------



## moazbasha (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تفضل اخي الفاضل الاجابة الشافية بإذن الله بعد القليل من البحث

http://www.bssa.org.uk/faq.php?id=24


----------



## محايد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اولا 
ليس400 هو النوع الذي ينجذب بل 400 series 
لا اعتقد ان هناك stainless steel 400 
ثانيا 
يمكننا مغنطة كل انواع الحديد قليل الصداء (stainless steel) بغض النظر عن النوع والدرجة وفي هذا جزء من الاجابة على سؤالك....فمثلا الطرق يزيد من قوة تدفق المجال المغناطيسي حتى في افضل انواع الحديد قليل الصدأ. 
بطبيعة الحال تختلف Permeability النفاذية المغناطيسية .......قوة حركة او تدفق خطوط المجال المعناطيسي وازدياد نفاذيته في sreies 400 رغم ضعفها في هذه السبائك مقارنة بالحديد الكربوني مثلا لأنها اكثر شفافية لخطوط المجال المغناطيسي
قد يكون للتركيبة الذرية...او الجزيئات دور في ذلك,,,,وهذا يسال عنه اصحاب الاختصاص (الفيزياء المغناطيسية)
*


----------

